# NFS Underground crashes to desktop



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi people,

This is probably a waste of time but does anyone have the problem where NFS Underground crashes to desktop after a period? I've asked EA for help but I doubt they'll do much since the game is quite old now. 

I've done most of the obvious things. Changing the detail levels doesn't seem to have any effect. The pc is a fresh build so all the drivers are bang up to date (which is probably the cause!).

Asus K8V SE
XP 3200 64
1G OCZ Hi-performance 
9800XT 
Zalman cooled. 
Cool'n'Quiet running
CPU ticks over at 32ºC and rises to 42ºC during gameplay.
GPU ticks over at 46ºC and rises to 58ºC during gameplay.

So, as you can see it doesn't seem temperature related.

Doom 3 and Farcry both run at full detail no problems at all.

Anyone else had any experiences? Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There has been known issues with older EA games. I had an EA game that kept crashes to desktop. I kind of remedied it by ending processes that I didn't need, including iTunes, ipodservice.exe that seems to pop up and Norton AV. It seemed to extend the gameplay for 2+ hrs. NAV and any program that uses the CD drive (like iTunes periodically checks the CD player, so it chucked me out of the game)


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

If its not heat the next 2 hardware things that come to mind are the powersupply and the memory.

Both cause funky problems that are hard to diagnose if they malfunction.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

JToast,



usualsuspect said:


> Doom 3 and Farcry both run at full detail no problems at all.


This will indicate that it's the game and not hardware....


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

agreed..missed that last line.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

happens to the best of people


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

Just to keep you guys posted, EA are actually helping at the moment. They are thinking soundcard acceleration.
I'll try the stopping of redundant process's like Tidus4Yuna suggested.


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

I found out what the problem was myself in the end. Strangley it was the gamepad/gamepad driver. I found out because I bought another driving game and that crashed too. The pad was the only common factor. I changed the pad and now all is well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm, an unlikely candidate, but I have seen issues before. I will keep that in mind. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

I have the same exact problem... Except, right after the splash screen, it spins up the cd, and goes to a blank screen, and then crashes back to the desktop. Has anyone fixed this problem? The EA tech support site said it was a problem with the cd-drive, but it works fine for other games.
When i run Dxdiag, it says there is a problem with directinput. Can someone help me???? 

Windows XP Home Edition
2.6 GHZ Intel P4
ATI Radeon 9200 
512 MB DDR SDRAM
80GB HDD
RealTek AC'97 Audio

Samsung CD-R/RW SW-252S
Mitsumi CD-ROM FX54++W


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

directinput = keyboard, mouse or a *game controller*

check device manager to see if you have any conflictions.

Also look under the input tab in dxdiag and see what you have listed as the problem.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

I ran the dxdiag program, and it says that it had a problem accessing it last time it was used and it asks me if i want to bypass it. There are no conflicts.


Windows XP Home Edition
2.6 GHZ Intel P4
ATI Radeon 9200 
512 MB DDR SDRAM
80GB HDD
RealTek AC'97 Audio
DirectX 9.0c
Pheonix AwardBIOS --- PG v6.00

Samsung CD-R/RW SW-252S
Mitsumi CD-ROM FX54++W


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

My directx version is 9.0c... if that makes any difference in nfsu because it comes with 9.0b.. I also have a Logitech joystick if that makes any difference with direct input.



Windows XP Home Edition
2.6 GHZ Intel P4
ATI Radeon 9200 
512 MB DDR SDRAM
80GB HDD
RealTek AC'97 Audio
DirectX 9.0c
Pheonix AwardBIOS --- PG v6.00

Samsung CD-R/RW SW-252S
Mitsumi CD-ROM FX54++W


----------



## TheCableGuy (Jan 20, 2005)

I had that same problem silvershield, n I couldn't get the game to run until I reinstalled the S.O., it happened twice but both times I reinstalled because of other problems too, my computer at that time was Athlon XP 2600, 512mb, nvidia gforce mx400, all drivers and stuff up to date, oh wait I think I remember, I think it was when I installed the game on a windows xp with no sp, then installed sp1 n stopped running because at first it did work fine, the game I mean, n then it stopped running n got this crash to desktop when starting the game thing


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

I just fixed mine and now NFSU runs perfectly... If you are having a problem with directinput when you open DXDIAG, go to the device manager (start, control panel, system, device manager) and make sure under human interface devices, keyboards, and mice, that there are not more than one keyboard or mouse... Disable the Hid-compliant devices and extra keyboards/mice. click apply and restart your system. Now try to start NFSU... worked for me anyway..


----------

